# Orient Express - more saddness.



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

According to the below link, today is the last run of the Orient Express, from Paris to Instanbul. I always had the ambition of taking that route after the wife retires. Saddness, as another historic passenger train bites the dust.

Orient Express demise
JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

WIth something as iconic as the Orient Express I can't help but believe that it'll be around in one form or another. I'm sure they'll end up running "specials" or excursion tours on occasion.


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

The one you want to ride, is the classic luxury train. And that one, I believe, you can still do... 
http://www.orient-express.com/colle...trains.jsp


The actual Orient Express was on the verge of being shut down since the 1980s when wide body charter planes hauled tourists to Turkey and Greece, and the coastal highway throu then Yugoslavia was improved. 

Martin


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, whatever "Orient Express" it is, it's closing is sad....and also a sign of the consequences of this economic downturn. Patsy and I wanted to ride the "American Orient Express" that ran through five National Parks on it's journey. It would have replaced a cruise but alas it, too, is now gone...


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

You can still travel via train from Paris to Instanbul. And the clasical luxury train is still inoperation. 

What was canceled is the train with no connections from Paris to Instanbul. The reason was high speed rail. The TGV now goes from Paris to Stuggart and the interduction of high speed rail for the first portion of the trip has resulted in the slower Instanbul train now connecting to the higher speed rail rather then trying to compete over a good portion of the trip. 

Alas the trip now takes two connections but the bulk of the time is still on one train. 

Stan Ames


----------

